# SJ/SP clash



## Thinkist (Sep 8, 2011)

This thread has gotten out of control.


----------



## ItsAlwaysSunny (Dec 17, 2010)

I get along with SPs great. We're partners in crime. They do something crazy and I make sure no one dies in the process.


----------

